# però/ma/sino que/que



## carlasimone

sabrinita85 said:


> Existe *procacciatore, *que no significa exactamente _enriquecedor_, *(pero  **significa que) sino que *hace mucho para que alguien (o él) obtenga algo.


 
Nunca se dice *NO......PERO*, porque 'PERO' es una conjunción adversativa y conlleva la oposición de la proposición anterior.Quizá(s) te ha confundio la conjunción homógrafa italiana 'però', a no ser que hayas querido decir 'sin embargo', que no lo creo.

Ejemplos : NOMBRES / ADJETIVOS
(SÍ) Me gusta el pescado, PERO NO la carne.
(SÍ) Es fea, PERO simpática. (adjetivos contrarios)

NO me gusta el pescado, SINO la carne.
NO es fea, SINO simpática.

VERBOS
(SÍ) Leo el periódico, *PERO* no me gusta.
*NO* leo el periódico, *SINO QUE* escucho la radio.


----------



## sabrinita85

carlasimone said:


> Nunca se dice *NO......PERO*, porque 'PERO' es una conjunción adversativa y conlleva la oposición de la proposición anterior.Quizá(s) te ha confundio la conjunción homógrafa italiana 'però', a no ser que hayas querido decir 'sin embargo', que no lo creo.



Leéte de nuevo mi frase por favor, antes de corregir erróneamente.


----------



## carlasimone

sabrinita85 said:


> Gracias por tus correcciones... ¡sólo así puedo aprender!


¡De nada! Sólo espero correspondencia en otros forums, ya me entiendes.

P.D.: *SOLO o SÓLO* = Sólamente, únicamente. ¿Sabías que se admiten las dos?
*SOLO*= sin compañía.
Yo en tu caso lo escribiría siempre sin acento/tilde para evitar confusión. (como en italiano)
Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.


----------



## carlasimone

sabrinita85 said:


> Pero*, *¿qué c... dices?
> Leéte de nuevo mi frase*,* por favor, antes de corregir err*oó*neamente.


Existe *procacciatore, *que no significa exactamente _enriquecedor_, *pero*  *sino que *(significa que) hace mucho para que alguien (o él) obtenga algo. 

Me ratifico en lo que dije, si crees que estoy equivocada es tu opinión, pero deberías saber que soy nativa española y sé más español que tú.
En todo caso, consúltalo con otra persona del forum, o que escriba un español/a para ver quién tiene razón.
Si te molesta que te corrijan, dímelo y ya no te volveré a corregir.


----------



## sabrinita85

carlasimone said:


> Me ratifico en lo que dije, si crees que estoy equivocada*,* es tu opinión, pero deberías saber que soy nativa española y sé más español que tú.
> En todo caso, consúltalo con otra persona del forum, o que escriba un español/a para ver quién tiene razón.
> Si te molesta que te corrijan, dímelo y ya no te volveré a corregir.


Brava.

Io non discuto che mi si corregga: sono assolutamente pronta e desiderosa di apprendere, ma pretendo che le critiche siano costruttive ed utili: se non hai capito una frase, non puoi interpretarla a modo tuo e correggerla di conseguenza.
Non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato nell'usare quel "pero", quindi continuerò ad usarlo finché qualcuno, con validissime motivazioni, non mi faccia capire il contrario.


----------



## jazyk

Si se trata de esta frase


> Existe *procacciatore *que no significa exactamente _enriquecedor_, pero significa que hace mucho para que alguien (o él) obtenga algo.



, creo que Carlasimone tiene razón pese a que yo no esté mucho de acuerdo con su método. Puedes equiparar _sino_ con _anzi_ (o _sondern_ en alemán, o _nýbř_ em checo), y ya verás que es una conjunción que debe ser usada cuando la oración precedente tiene un verbo negativo.

Perdonen si les pareció inoportuna la intromisión.


----------



## sabrinita85

Pues en italiano,

"Esiste _procacciatore _che non significa propriamente enriquecedor, però /ma significa che si impegna molto affinché qualcuno (o lui stesso) ottenga qualcosa"

suena genial.


----------



## jazyk

Sí, tienes razón, pero en español no. Por eso son dos idiomas diferentes, ¿verdad? Ni siempre lo que sirve para uno sirve para el otro.


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm... no me parece muy científica como objeción, pero bueno...


----------



## carlasimone

sabrinita85 said:


> Pues en italiano,
> 
> "Esiste _procacciatore*,* _che non significa propriamente enriquecedor, però /ma significa che si impegna molto affinché qualcuno (o lui stesso) ottenga qualcosa"
> 
> suena genial.


 
*MA* =
*1 (avversativo, esclamativo) pero, mas*
*è* molto carina *ma* stupida: es muy bonita *pero* tonta **MA=pero*
fai come ti pare, ma ascolta i miei consigli: haz como quieras, mas recuerda mis consejos
ma cosa mi dici!: pero, ¡qué dices!
ma che bella bambina!: pero, ¡qué niña tan preciosa!
*2 (avversativo) sino *FÍJATE AQUÍ MA = sino*
*non* è bionda *ma *bruna: no es rubia *sino *morena
non sono russo ma spagnolo: no soy ruso sino español


*PERÒ*=
*1 (avversativo)** pero, mas **Aquí sí coincide el significado.
*è* strano, *però *è così: parecerá extraño, pero es así *però / ma
questa medicina è cattiva però fa bene: esta medicina sabe mal pero funciona
2 fam (rafforzato da ma) pero
te lo do, ma però voglio qualcosa in cambio: te lo doy, pero quiero algo en cambio
*3 (rafforzato da nondimeno) pero, sin embargo*
sono cose spiacevoli nondimeno però necessarie: son cosas desagradables, pero necesarias
4 (iterativo) pero
non è facile, però se tu ci mettessi un po' di buona volontà: no es fácil, pero si tú pusieras un poco de buena voluntad
*5 (concessivo) pero, sin embargo, no obstante*
anche se è una macchina vecchia, funziona però bene: el coche es viejo, pero funciona bien

**Una diferencia es que PERÒ nunca significa SINO. MA=pero/sino*
*PERÒ=pero/sin embargo*


----------



## sabrinita85

carlasimone said:


> *MA* =
> *1 (avversativo, esclamativo) pero, mas*
> *è* molto carina*,* *ma* stupida: es muy bonita *pero* tonta **MA=pero*
> fai come ti pare, ma ascolta i miei consigli: haz como quieras, mas recuerda mis consejos
> ma cosa mi dici*?*: pero, *¿*qué dices*?*
> ma che bella bambina!: pero, ¡qué niña tan preciosa!
> *2 (avversativo) sino *FÍJATE AQUÍ MA = sino*
> *non* è bionda*,* *ma *bruna: no es rubia*,* *sino *morena
> non sono russo*,* ma spagnolo: no soy ruso*,* sino español
> 
> 
> *PERÒ*=
> *1 (avversativo)** pero, mas **Aquí sí coincide el significado.
> *è* strano, *però *è così: parecerá extraño, pero es así *però / ma
> questa medicina è cattiva*,* però fa bene: esta medicina sabe mal pero funciona
> 2 fam (rafforzato da ma) pero
> te lo do, ma però voglio qualcosa in cambio: te lo doy, pero quiero algo en cambio
> *3 (rafforzato da nondimeno) pero, sin embargo*
> sono cose spiacevoli nondimeno però necessarie: son cosas desagradables, pero necesarias
> 4 (iterativo) pero
> non è facile, però se tu ci mettessi un po' di buona volontà: no es fácil, pero si tú pusieras un poco de buena voluntad
> *5 (concessivo) pero, sin embargo, no obstante*
> anche se è una macchina vecchia, funziona*,* però*,* bene: el coche es viejo, pero*,* funciona bien
> 
> **Una diferencia es que PERÒ nunca significa SINO.                                MA=pero/sino*
> *                                                                                                                           PERÒ=pero/sin embargo*


L'hai scritto tu sopra, con un tuo esempio, che posso usarlo.


----------



## carlasimone

sabrinita85 said:


> Brava.
> 
> Io non discuto che mi si corregga: sono assolutamente pronta e desiderosa di apprendere, ma pretendo che le critiche siano costruttive ed utili: se non hai capito una frase, non puoi interpretarla a modo tuo e correggerla di conseguenza.
> Non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato nell'usare quel "pero", quindi *continuerò ad usarlo finché qualcuno, con validissime motivazioni, non mi faccia capire il contrario.*


 
Eccolo!
*JAZYK:*
Si se trata de esta frase

Quote:
Existe *procacciatore *que no significa exactamente _enriquecedor_, pero significa que hace mucho para que alguien (o él) obtenga algo. 
, *creo que Carlasimone tiene razón* *,*pese a que yo no esté mucho de acuerdo con su método. Puedes equiparar _sino_ con _anzi_ (o _sondern_ en alemán, o _nýbř_ em checo), y ya verás que es una conjunción que debe ser usada cuando la oración precedente tiene un verbo negativo.

Por lo tanto,reconoce que estabas equivocada.
Yo nunca discutiría con un/a italiano/a sobre una cuestión de la lengua italiana, es absurdo.Pero bueno......


----------



## jazyk

> GRACIAS, no sé de dónde eres, pero por el nombre no pareces latino/a. Parece mentira que una persona no latina comprenda mejor el español que una italiana.


Soy brasileño.


----------



## carlasimone

Por cierto, que revisando el thread desde el principio he visto que ya te habían advertido del uso incorrecto de "pero".
*IRENE.ACLER (respuesta 6) (una italiana de Trento)*

*Re: Arricchire* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *sabrinita85* 

 
Existe *procacciatore *que no significa exactamente _enriquecedor_, pero significa que hace mucho para que alguien (o él) obtenga algo.

*Pero nunca lo utilices en este contexto!*[/quote]


----------



## sabrinita85

carlasimone said:


> Por cierto, que revisando el thread desde el principio he visto que ya te habían advertido del uso incorrecto de "pero".
> *IRENE.ACLER (respuesta 6) (una italiana de Trento)*
> 
> *Re: Arricchire*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sabrinita85*
> 
> 
> Existe *procacciatore *que no significa exactamente _enriquecedor_, pero significa que hace mucho para que alguien (o él) obtenga algo.
> 
> *Pero nunca lo utilices en este contexto!*


[/quote]
Evidentemente vedi tutto a modo tuo: non stava avvisando dell'uso incorretto di "pero", ma del contesto, che non ha nulla a che vedere. E questo lo sapevo già da prima.
Assurdo!


----------



## alsmich

Hola a tod@s,

no pretendo entrometerme, ni ofender a nadie, solo me gustaría ayudar, porque estamos aquí para aprender idiomas, ¿no?  

Pues bien, lo que quería decir es que, según mi opinión, lo correcto es usar SINO en la frase que pusiste Sabrinita:



			
				sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Existe *procacciatore *que no significa exactamente _enriquecedor_, pero  *sino que (significa que)* hace mucho para que alguien (o él) obtenga algo.


 
Tal y como dice jazyk, no siempre lo válido para un idioma es válido para el otro, a pesar de que sean tan parecidos, y creéme que eso a mi me vuelve loca!! porque por un lado facilita el aprendizaje, pero por otro te hace cometer errores que de otra forma no tendrías...

A diferencia del italiano (ma / però), y del inglés (but), si sabéis inglés, en español existe una palabra propia para ese tipo de construcciones, cuando el verbo está negado (SINO)

*Non* è bianco *ma* nero / It's *not* white *but* black / *No* es blanco *sino* negro
Vorrei andare con te, *ma* non posso / I'd like to go with you, *but* I can't / Me gustaría ir contigo, *pero* no puedo
*Non* vorrei andare con te, *ma* con lei / I would*n't* like to go with you, *but* with her / *No* me gustaría ir contigo, *sino* con ella

Espero que os sea de ayuda 

Saludos!


----------



## maryjolos

In quella frase il "pero" non va. In quel caso si usa "sino que".


----------



## claudine2006

Gracias Carlasimone y alsmich por habernos explicado claramente la regla. En efecto a los italianos nos cuesta un poco acostumbrarnos a las costrucciones distintas de las nuestras. Espero que este hilo nos sirva de ejemplo para entender que el español y el italiano no son dos idiomas idénticos sino parecidos y que estamos aquí para aprender.


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao a tutti. Ho letto la frase di Sabrinita e mi sembra completamente corretta in spagnolo. Si potrebbe dire con "sino que" ma in questo caso avrebbe un significato diverso. Vediamo:

"Existe procacciatore, que no significa enriquecedor, pero signifiica que hace mucho para que alguien...".

Dove è il problema? Forse si potrebbe chiarire il significato con "pero que al menos significa" o "pero que sí que significa".

Se si usa "sino que", si fa una contrasto totale del significato della frase anteriore, ma con l'uso dei "pero" si aggiunge un dettaglio nuovo di significato.

È assurdo dire che questa frase sia incorretta. Alle volte i parlanti nativi o seminativi applicano male le 'regole' grammaticale.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho letto la frase di Sabrinita e mi sembra completamente corretta in spagnolo. Si potrebbe dire con "sino que" ma in questo caso avrebbe un significato diverso. Vediamo:
> 
> "Existe procacciatore, que no significa enriquecedor, pero signifiica que hace mucho para que alguien...".
> 
> Dove è il problema? Forse si potrebbe chiarire il significato con "pero que al menos significa" o "pero que sí que significa".
> 
> Se si usa "sino que", si fa una contrasto totale del significato della frase anteriore, ma con l'uso dei "pero" si aggiunge un dettaglio nuovo di significato.
> 
> È assurdo dire che questa frase sia incorretta. Alle volte i parlanti nativi o seminativi applicano male le 'regole' grammaticale.


Oh.. io lo sapevo che non era sbagliato!!! 
Meno male che qui dentro c'è Cecilio!!!!!!!!!!!

Grazie


----------



## SoffiaCoppola

Cecilio said:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho letto la frase di Sabrinita e mi sembra completamente corretta in spagnolo. Si potrebbe dire con "sino que" ma in questo caso avrebbe un significato diverso. Vediamo:
> 
> "Existe procacciatore, que no significa enriquecedor, pero signifiica que hace mucho para que alguien...".
> 
> Dove è il problema? Forse si potrebbe chiarire il significato con "pero que al menos significa" o "pero que sí *(que )*significa *que hace mucho...*".
> 
> Se si usa "sino que", si fa un*a* contrasto totale del significato della frase anteriore, ma con l'uso de*i *"pero" si aggiunge un dettaglio nuovo di significato.
> 
> È assurdo dire che questa frase sia *in*corretta. A*lle* volte i parlanti nativi o *¿seminativi?* applicano male le 'regole' grammatical*e*.


Scusa, ti faccio 5 piccole correzioni in verde.
"Seminativo" no existe en el Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española.Seminativo en italiano quiere decir "terreno cultivado".

Respecto al tema que tratáis,sin querer entrar en polémica,yo creo que se dice "sino que" .Sí se puede decir "pero que sí significa",pero eso es ya otra cosa, ya se introduce "sí". No se puede decir "pero" a secas.
PERO...Sí <>SINO
"Pero que al menos significa" es correcto gramaticalmente,pero no va bien en este contexto, no me suena bien,no tiene sentido.


----------



## claudine2006

SoffiaCoppola said:


> Originally Posted by *Cecilio*
> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti. Ho letto la frase di Sabrinita e mi sembra completamente corretta in spagnolo. Si potrebbe dire con "sino que" ma in questo caso avrebbe un significato diverso. Vediamo:
> 
> "Existe procacciatore, que no significa enriquecedor, pero significa que hace mucho para que alguien...".
> 
> Dov'è il problema? Forse si potrebbe chiarire il significato con "pero que al menos significa" o "pero que sí *(que )*significa *que hace mucho...*".
> 
> Se si usa "sino que" si fa un contrasto  totale del significato della frase anteriore, ma con l'uso de*i *"pero" si aggiunge un nuovo dettaglio di significato.
> 
> È assurdo dire che questa frase sia *in*corretta. A*lle* volte i parlanti nativi o *¿seminativi?*  applicano male le 'regole' grammatical*i*.
> .


Hola, Sofia. Algunas pequeñas correcciones a tus correcciones.

No sé, Cecilio. No estoy convencida....


----------



## SoffiaCoppola

claudine2006 said:


> Hola, Sofia. Algunas pequeñas correcciones a tus correcciones.
> 
> No sé, Cecilio. No estoy convencida....


Grazie tante,Claudine. Una contrasto ya estaba corregido por mí.Signifiica se me pasó, tampoco le doy más importancia porque es un error tipográfico,se entiende.Yo tampoco estoy convencida.


----------



## sabrinita85

SoffiaCoppola said:


> Scusa, ti faccio 5 piccole correzioni in verde.
> "Seminativo" no existe en el Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española.Seminativo en italiano quiere decir "terreno cultivado".
> 
> Respecto al tema que tratáis,sin querer entrar en polémica,yo creo que se dice "sino que" .Sí se puede decir "pero que sí significa",pero eso es ya otra cosa, ya se introduce "sí". No se puede decir "pero" a secas.
> PERO...Sí <>SINO
> "Pero que al menos significa" es correcto gramaticalmente,pero no va bien en este contexto, no me suena bien,no tiene sentido.




Me quedo sin palabras... 
*Todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta de que SoffiaCoppola es Carlasimone.*
Además de corregir erróneamente unos errores de Cecilio, ni sabe escribir su nombre: como ha corregido Claudine, es *SOFIA *y no *SOFFIA *(que viene del verbo _soffiare_).


----------



## claudine2006

maryjolos said:


> Cara Claudine 2006,
> i commenti generalizzanti, tipo quello che "agli italiani risulta difficile abituarsi alle costruzioni delle altre lingue", li dovresti tenere per te e non parlare al plurale, ma al singolare.
> Attenzione, non prenderti delle responsabilità così grandi, perchè nessuno te lo sta chiedendo.
> Saluti


Non so, credevo di poter esprimere la mia opinione; non tutti dobbiamo essere necessariamente d'accordo. Non credo di aver detto nulla di grave.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Hola, Sofia. Algunas pequeñas correcciones a tus correcciones.
> 
> No sé, Cecilio. No estoy convencida....



Me parece que en este thread están pasando cosas un poco raras. En fin...

Un dubbio: Non si possono fare parole italiane con iol prefisso "semi-", per esempio "seminativo"? In spagnolo si può.

Dices que no estás convencida. ¿De qué? ¿De la corrección de lo ya corregido o de alguno de mis argumentos? Me estoy perdiendo un poco.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Me parece que en este thread están pasando cosas un poco raras. En fin...
> 
> Un dubbio: Non si possono fare parole italiane con iol prefisso "semi-", per esempio "seminativo"? In spagnolo si può.
> 
> Dices que no estás convencida. ¿De qué? ¿De la corrección de lo ya corregido o de alguno de mis argumentos? Me estoy perdiendo un poco.


Certo che si può, Ceci: "semifreddo", "semiserio", "semicerchio" sono solo alcuni esempi.


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Certo che si può, Ceci: "semifreddo", "semiserio", "semicerchio" sono solo alcuni esempi.



Grazie per il chiarimento, Sabri.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Me parece que en este thread están pasando cosas un poco raras. En fin...
> 
> Un dubbio: Non si possono fare parole italiane con il prefisso "semi-", per esempio "seminativo"? In spagnolo si può.
> 
> Dices que no estás convencida. ¿De qué? ¿De la corrección de lo ya corregido o de alguno de mis argumentos? Me estoy perdiendo un poco.


Ahora entiendo lo que querías decir con seminativo: ya que en italiano la palabra no existe, podrías escribir semi-nativo.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Ahora entiendo lo que querías decir con seminativo: ya que en italiano la palabra no existe, podrías escribir semi-nativo.



Pues también es verdad. Gracias, Claudi.


----------

